# Timeshare in Whistler



## Lazy8 (Sep 7, 2008)

Has anyone on here bought or delt with Intrawest on here.

I am looking at purchasing and would like to know about your experiences with them.

Planning to sit down with them for 90 minutes and would like to know what to ask them when I do.

Pro's ? Cons ? 

Thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 7, 2008)

You may not wish to sit down with them!!

Club Intrawest is a great TS system. We have 150 pts and my DW is thrilled with them. They are truely a top of the line TS system. But they current have a deal in place where if you go on a tour, you can can't buy into the club resell for 2 years without a significant penalty. 

IMHO, you can buy 150 pts resale for about $75- $80/pt instead of the $160/pt CI is asking. 

Pros:  
Great TS system
great resorts
Big rooms.
Points good at all the CI resorts

Cons:
Since pts good at any CI resort, the best weeks at each resort go very fast. You must reserve as early as you possible can to get a peak week.


----------



## Lazy8 (Sep 7, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> You may not wish to sit down with them!!
> 
> Club Intrawest is a great TS system. We have 150 pts and my DW is thrilled with them. They are truely a top of the line TS system. But they current have a deal in place where if you go on a tour, you can buy into the club resell for 2 years without a significant penalty.
> 
> IMHO, you can buy 150 pts resale for about $75- $80/pt instead of the $160/pt CI is asking.



Thanks for the info,
How should I approch them if I do decide to sit down with them.

What is the intial cost that they are going to ask me for when I sit down with them. 
I heard I have to pay a maintenance fee each year. Do you know how much that is going to be.
Not sure how the points system works. Is there a place to go to and explain that to me before I get roped into an interview.

Can you tell me where to but the resale points. I would like to try that first and see if it is worth while.


----------



## eal (Sep 7, 2008)

Whistler is a great place to visit and Club Intrawest is a great resort.  But you are better off taking your time, doing some research about timeshares, resales, maintenance fees, etc. before going to any high- (or low- for that matter) pressure sales pitch from the developer.

You can find inexpensive rentals in the meantime from internet rental sites until you are sure what it is you want to buy and what is available from all the different resale sources.

Wait 6 months or so - the timeshare week you are searching for will still be there.


----------



## Lazy8 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Eal,
This kind of what where doing at the moment. Look,listen and think.
What scares me is what you mentioned below, the high and low pressure people.
Can you explain this to me so I can be a bit prepared. I have read all of the newbie forum lectures on here and I have not found anything on how to deal with high and low guys and gals.



eal said:


> Whistler is a great place to visit and Club Intrawest is a great resort. Before going to any high- (or low- for that matter) pressure sales pitch from the developer.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 8, 2008)

Lazy8 said:


> I heard I have to pay a maintenance fee each year. Do you know how much that is going to be.
> 
> Not sure how the points system works. Is there a place to go to and explain that to me before I get roped into an interview.



You seem to have posted similar questions about Intrawest on at least two other forums here.

Yes, there is an annual MF based on the number of points that you own.  I think it was somewhere between $5 and $6 (US) per point for this year (though I can't remember the exact amount).

There is a ton of information on TUG about how Club Intrawest works - especially on the points board - do a search here and do your homework before the sales pitch.  But as Bill noted, if you go on the tour there are now restrictions on buying resale.

Personally we love CI, but I would not recommend that anyone buy from the developer these days with the restrictions on trading that they've started recently.


----------



## middleoforchid (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello Lazy8, we live in Vancouver,had CI pts since 98.You seem like a very helpful person from reading your previous posts.....maybe I can help you out a bit w/some info .....sent you an email thru TUG w/my phone#. Angela


----------



## Lazy8 (Sep 9, 2008)

PM sent to you




middleoforchid said:


> .....sent you an email thru TUG w/my phone#. Angela


----------



## Lazy8 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, 
This was  first day on here and I posted/replied to about 16 threads.
I'm a bit of a worry wart and would like to have all my ducks in a row before sitting down with the high pressure sales people.

Is there a write up on here for the restrictions on resale.

Sounds like something good and the developer wants to put a stop to it.



tashamen said:


> You seem to have posted similar questions about Intrawest on at least two other forums here.


----------



## middleoforchid (Sep 9, 2008)

Lazy8,I just wrote you a rather lengthy email about CIntrawest points,prices and usage and their internal exchange program w/Hiltons and Disney.Forgot to mention to you when you do go on the mini vacation that you said you bought from them---be firm and say NO THANKS.Remember w/buying RESALE you can still join all the other exchange companies if you want to,just not their internal program.Have fun in Palm Springs !!!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 9, 2008)

I understand from another thread that you were in Whistler this past August.  Did you stay at Club Intrawest at that time?


----------



## tashamen (Sep 9, 2008)

Lazy8 said:


> Is there a write up on here for the restrictions on resale.



Yes, do a search for Club Intrawest resale.


----------



## Lazy8 (Sep 9, 2008)

pianodinosaur said:


> I understand from another thread that you were in Whistler this past August.  Did you stay at Club Intrawest at that time?



Yes, we had friends there and they used some of their points for us. 
We stayed at the resort for one night. 
We had a BBQ outside at the pool , wine, hot tub, eucalyptus steam room  and finally caught the 10:00pm movie in the Imax theatre they had there. All of that in like 5 hours.

I'm not sure what to compare this resort to, but I think it must be 6 stars in my books.

Mostly we stay at all inclusives, so the short comings where cooking ,cleaning and paying for our own food and drinks.
Also, I guess if we would of stayed longer, we would of had to make up our own room and take out the garbage. At least that is what I heard so far on this forum.


----------



## Lazy8 (Sep 9, 2008)

tashamen said:


> Yes, do a search for Club Intrawest resale.




Thanks will try that search.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 10, 2008)

Lazy8:

We have never stayed at an all inclusive resort. Club Intrawest Whistler, Grand Mayan Riviera Maya, and The Steamboat Grand in Steamboat Springs Co, have so far been among the finest exchanges outside of Hilton that we have had. The Steamboat Grand and Grand Mayan Riviera Maya had daily room service but lacked the washer and dryer that was available in the room at Club Intrawest.


----------

